# Celebese Rainbow pics



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I was trying to get some pics of my celebese rainbow flaring to each other...it was harder than expected. Some of the pictures:


















































































Cheers,


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Great looking fish! Keep shooting, I assume you got a flash?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

These are beautiful fish when they display! I bet you had tons that you deleted in order to get these!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Great looking fish! Keep shooting, I assume you got a flash?


Yes, I do have a flash. I have been playing with it and the angles needed for some shots.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> These are beautiful fish when they display! I bet you had tons that you deleted in order to get these!


I deleted some, but not as many as I would have thought. It is a new camera, lens, flash, etc.
These fish were in a smaller tank and I moved them to my 58G planted tank. I just saw a baby in the previous tank!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Another beautiful Rainbowfish specimen and good shots!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

AQUASAUR said:


> Another beautiful Rainbowfish specimen and good shots!


Thanks for the commnets. Hopefully one day, I will shot pics with the quality of yours.


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

Strange looking fish


----------

